
Great Barrier Reef damaged beyond repair, can no longer be saved, say scientists - mkempe
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/05/29/great-barrier-reef-damaged-beyond-repair-can-no-longer-saved/?utm_source=CCNet+Newsletter&utm_campaign=aeb543de13-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_10_02&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_fe4b2f45ef-aeb543de13-20154709
======
msie
Great Barrier Reef starts to recover after severe coral bleaching
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15389268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15389268)

~~~
dvh
We were always at war with Oceania!

------
1011_1101
Just by reading the title, following scene from the show "the newsroom" comes
to mind. [https://youtu.be/XM0uZ9mfOUI](https://youtu.be/XM0uZ9mfOUI)

